# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  iPad Acquisition Syndrome

## NewsFetcher

JazzMando What's New - The inner geek in us was out yesterday full throttle. The *JazzMando* staff was all atwitter (no pun intended) over the *Apple* press release of the new *iPad*. Besides the incredible entertainment value, this could be an valuable educational tool (telling our spouses that, and sticking to the story...). 

JazzMando Research assistant *Charlie Jones* was the first to bring up the notion of a PDF sheet music reader. You have the *Nook* and the *Kindle* already out there with their proprietary readers, but this would be in a much cooler package, let alone the potential for instant audio accompaniment through the vast *iTunes* library. 

From a publishing standpoint, our question is would you buy method books in this format? We're thinking of the exhaustive *Mel Bay* library, and selfishly, our own "Getting Into Jazz Mandolin" book.  If you could buy this sort of material with the accompaniment CD built into the program, would you?

The mind boggles at the opportunities...



View specs: New Apple iPad
View Quicktime Steve Jobs Keynote Address

_We're already on the waiting list._




More news...

----------


## dj coffey

Yes. Absolutely. I already have visions of scanning our orchestra parts for the MMO. We really need a double sized version for musicans I think.

----------


## mando.player

Toss in the few extra apps (Peterson iStrobe App, chord/scale app of your choice and my favorite Practica) and you've got a complete practice environment.

I guess the key factor is how well 8.5x11" PDFs look on that screen.  It would also be quite helpful if Apple would allow more than one app to run at a time.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Would be cool if it could auto scroll like tabledit.

I would love to have my sheet music collected in the same way as the iPod does for music.

Larry

----------


## Fretboard

Yeah I know, no Flash and no camera...I still think it's a great product that will only get better. Price will come down, memory will go up within a year or two.

But what about the fight over the iPad name with Fujitsu?  It's going to be real interesting to see where this story goes.  Will Apple actually have to give up the name iPad at this stage in the game?  Wow, that would be a site to see.

Check it out:

http://www.ipadlot.com

----------


## Andrew DeMarco

I doubt Fujitsu will bring suit over the iPad name. They'll settle just like they did with the iPhone with Cisco a few years back: a relevant Cisco blog entry 

Be aware that there are other competitors to this device that are out and that are coming out this year  that may be a better deal because they'll support flash, run multiple apps at a time, etc...

I'm still likely to get an iPad device... :p

----------


## Fretboard

Right, I'm sure they will settle and Apple will shell out many millions.

Btw, David Grisman kicks ass!

http://www.ipadlot.com

----------


## Jazzfan

I found sheet music for ipad at : www.iphonesheetmusic.com

: )

----------


## Amandalyn

I put my name in for when they come out..... I've been putting off getting a small laptop, waiting for something like this. I too want to be able to put my chord sheets, song lists, etc. onto something I can pull up to use for practice. It seems to support a variety of document formats.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Giving Charlie credit for this find (one of his Tweets), an intriguing article on why "the masses" find this so incredible, and it's being panned by many of the technological elite: Future Shock.

My wife gave me a gift certificate at Christmas towards a Barnes and Noble "Nook," so I'm already in the market for a reader. Been Jonesing for one for three months, now. I've owned an iPod Touch the last several months and the morning Steve Jobs announced the release of the iPad, I was at the gym (Wifi) with my Touch, listening to MP3s in preparation for the night's rehearsal while surfing Facebook and catching up on my email, all while working out on an eliptical trainer. Though I'm not much of a gamer, I rent movies from iTunes when I fly because my laptop in full perpendicular extension is too big for the traytop. Compared to my Blackberry, the Touch is a dream surfing the web, no contest. All these applications, let alone sheet music, are already a part of my life, and I would have never dreamed of doing this in one device even two years ago.

Sorry Nook, I've found someone prettier.

----------


## CelticMando

> From a publishing standpoint, our question is would you buy method books in this format?


Definitely. I think it would be great for method books.

For regular music books, though, I'd want to have some way to print out the music too (to put in a binder with my other sheet music).

----------


## PhilGE

Heck with sheet music... I'd like to see something like the Bebot app upscaled for easy playing. Having this and other such music apps available in a larger size will open up all sorts of new "instrumentation."

----------


## dj coffey

If I were Steve Kaufman, I'd figure out an app for his Parking Lot Pickers book/CD that would:

1) offer an option to show notation or tab on the screen
2) play the music/backup behind the screen
3) add a slow down feature


If I were Homespun, I'd make sure my library could be viewed on the iPad as well, do something similar with a notation/tab overlay when the instructor was teaching a piece or a lick.

This device is going to be an amazing teaching tool.

----------


## PhilGE

If it doesn't already exist, I'd be fascinated by software/hardware that could, like Guitar Hero, allow one to play along with "sheet music" at various tempos and, with the assistance of mic/line input, record/register if you are playing the notes as displayed/written.

----------


## Sheryl McDonald

> If I were Steve Kaufman, I'd figure out an app for his Parking Lot Pickers book/CD that would:
> 
> 1) offer an option to show notation or tab on the screen
> 2) play the music/backup behind the screen
> 3) add a slow down feature
> 
> 
> If I were Homespun, I'd make sure my library could be viewed on the iPad as well, do something similar with a notation/tab overlay when the instructor was teaching a piece or a lick.
> 
> This device is going to be an amazing teaching tool.


There is an iphone app -- named JamBuddy that does most of this.
The only thing missing is the notation/tabs.  But it does show chords, and play the tune.

----------


## draino

I have been using a tablet PC for quite some time.  They can be had off ebay for cheap (less than a new iPad) -- usually corporate leased machines where the employees barely used them.

It is a PC, but in a much smaller form factor and with ability to interface using a touch pen.  No hand touch, but I'm fine with that.  It has Wi-Fi.  I have a docking station for it set up in my practice room -- keeps it mounted in portrait mode at an easy to read angle.  I can also easily un-dock it and take it out to the living room and set it down flat on the couch next to me while I pick.  I can keep a web browser open, in addition to iTunes and TablEdit . . . I haven't yet, but intend to scan in some of my sheet music.  It's not a complete integrated software package like others are suggesting, but because I am able to run multiple applications at once, I'm able to approximate what others are hinting at.  In addition, I can hand-write emails from my gmail account when I'm kicking back on the couch, and I use it at work all the time for taking hand-written notes, so those notes are saved and organized in electronic form

It IS great.  It is amazing what simply taking the keyboard off of a computer can do to the way it feels to interact with the device.  Particularly when doing something as non-computer-y as learning tunes on a mandolin.

Maybe I haven't looked at it closely enough, but I don't see what the iPad offers, aside from hand-touch operation, that a tablet PC does not offer.

----------


## draino

Oh, and yes, if I could buy learning materials in e-format w/ music embedded in the pdf (or whatever file format) I would always, always, always buy that format over a hardcopy.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I think I'll be using an I-suck for quite a while yet...

----------


## mbmleone

MusicReader is preparing a IPad version:
http://www.musicreader.net
There is already a version for Tablet PC or any other PC or Mac.

----------

